# James Dale Set freely available online



## Nomos (Oct 8, 2019)

In my opinion, an online version is no preferred substitute to a printed volume; nonetheless, for those that might have interest in securing Dale's series on baptism, all of them can be found available for free download at the link below:

1. Classic Baptism
2. Judaic Baptism
3. Johannic Baptism
4. Christic and Patristic Baptism
5. The Cup and the Cross: The Baptism of Calvary

https://bit.ly/31YGatZ

Blessings,
Ryan

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 8, 2019)

Excellent. Thanks for posting. For some reason, I thought that James W. Dale was a more modern author. Hence, I had never looked for his works online.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. I am missing the last one in my set.


----------



## JennyGeddes (Oct 9, 2019)

Nomos said:


> In my opinion, an online version is no preferred substitute to a printed volume; nonetheless, for those that might have interest in securing Dale's series on baptism, all of them can be found available for free download at the link below:
> 
> 1. Classic Baptism
> 2. Judaic Baptism
> ...





Thank you very much, Ryan!


----------

